# Adamant's last litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bluebell, a satin marked doe, had these little ones who are now about a week old. I'm hoping Bonnie, another blue doe in the same tank, conceived before Adamant died. there are a couple of nicely marked babies in this litter.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a Silver called Bluebell.

Cute babs.
Sorry to hear about Adamant, he's been popular in these threads for some time now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He was a busy boy for the last five months; I haven't sat down yet and counted all the offspring he produced. I checked last night in my records, and he was 11 mo. old. I have had health problems in my tri lines, with many early deaths, especially young bucks. Adamant was four and a half mo. old when I starting using him for stud, and I think he was paired off for all but a few weeks after that.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Some beautiful little babies. Keep us updated.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I always do!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oooooh that little one with the black eye-patch is so cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant's and Adamantine's litter are two weeks old now:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Such pretty babies!


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

first one = <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that first little one has earned a name: Phantom.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Bluebells babes look lovely- they look such a good size and so healthy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm watching eagerly to see if one of them is expecting another litter.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

That babe with the eye patch is pretty adorable.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bluebell's and Adamant's babies are about three weeks old now.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!!!!!!!!!!! it is a really good job i live so far away from yo umoustress (as in another country away :lol because if there wasn't an ocean between us i would be planning a mouse napping adventure


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

I love your tricolours  
Beautiful combinations in diffrent colours  
We will have this year tris in Poland, two breeders are working on to get them from splasheds and probably our German and Czech friends will also help us  
But personally I have enough varieties in my stud, so that's not for me :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! 

Splashed are included when I use the term tri. They all come from the same gene, it just behaves different depending on which c locus dilutions and marking genes are present. Tricolours are just a specific combination that results in the recognized standard of pure patches of three different shades on a white background, ideally without any brindling or mixing of other shades in the patches.

As a standard goes, it's fairly challenging. You can see most of mine have some degree of splashing and smearing. Even when you breed two mousies that meet that standard, you may not get offspring that meet that standard.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about a month old now.







The boys in this litter go to separate quarters tonight, as they are already carrying their 'nads in the 'locked and loaded' position.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute! I love lit'le babas!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

They are looking good, moustress! Maturing nicely! (And as always in top condition!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! One of the nice things about this liter is that two of them are very friendly, always coming to the top of the water bottle and right onto my hand, and on up my arm if I let them. (No!! Not in the sleeve! not in the sleeve! Aaaaarghhh ..heeheeheehee ...oooh....eeeee....)


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Aww, your tris are so pretty. Please mail me some! Just put them in an envelope and no one will ever find out :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Um...thanks a lot.


----------

